# First BSD Install: Can't Load/Install Graphics/Sound Drivers



## Clara (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I'm new to BSD having just decided on a whim to install it to an external drive tonight.  After about 20 minutes I had it installed with both Gnome and XFCE desktop environments working.  However I have spent about an hour closer to two trying to work out how to install and or load my drivers for my graphics and soundcard.

Perhaps FreeBSD wasn't the best choice for a total "noob" but I thought I could manage. I'm loosing patience now though and turn to you for help.  I don't want to give up on BSD at the first hurdle (of many I'm sure).  I've read the manuals and Wikis online but I run into problems or errors and what not, would someone please guide me through what to do?

If it's of any use I'm using a computer that used to belong to my Brother and he ran BSD on it fine so I know it's compatible.  GPU is an  Nvidia GTX 780 (I think) I would turn to him for help only he is on holiday at the moment.  Thanks for your advice.

Kind Regards,

C


----------



## ljboiler (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: First BSD Install: Can't Load/Install Graphics/Sound Dri*

Pasting the output of the command `uname -a` to know which FreeBSD version you are using and `pciconf -lv` to see what hardware you have would be a start.


----------



## Clara (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: First BSD Install: Can't Load/Install Graphics/Sound Dri*



			
				ljboiler said:
			
		

> Pasting the output of the command `uname -a` to know which FreeBSD version you are using and `pciconf -lv` to see what hardware you have would be a start.



Oh sorry I forgot to mention I'm using FreeBSD 10.0 installed from the Live DVD.


```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x844d1043 chip=0x01008086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x844d1043 chip=0x01018086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
none0@pci0:0:22:0:	class=0x078000 card=0x844d1043 chip=0x1c3a8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller'
    class      = simple comms
em0@pci0:0:25:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x849c1043 chip=0x15038086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82579V Gigabit Network Connection'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
ehci0@pci0:0:26:0:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x844d1043 chip=0x1c2d8086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
hdac1@pci0:0:27:0:	class=0x040300 card=0x84101043 chip=0x1c208086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib2@pci0:0:28:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x844d1043 chip=0x1c108086 rev=0xb5 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:1:	class=0x060400 card=0x844d1043 chip=0x1c128086 rev=0xb5 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:0:28:2:	class=0x060400 card=0x844d1043 chip=0x1c148086 rev=0xb5 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib5@pci0:0:28:3:	class=0x060400 card=0x844d1043 chip=0x1c168086 rev=0xb5 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib6@pci0:0:28:4:	class=0x060400 card=0x844d1043 chip=0x1c188086 rev=0xb5 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib7@pci0:0:28:6:	class=0x060401 card=0x844d1043 chip=0x244e8086 rev=0xb5 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib9@pci0:0:28:7:	class=0x060400 card=0x844d1043 chip=0x1c1e8086 rev=0xb5 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 8'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
ehci1@pci0:0:29:0:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x844d1043 chip=0x1c268086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:	class=0x060100 card=0x844d1043 chip=0x1c448086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Z68 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
ahci2@pci0:0:31:2:	class=0x010601 card=0x844d1043 chip=0x1c028086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SATA AHCI Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
none1@pci0:0:31:3:	class=0x0c0500 card=0x844d1043 chip=0x1c228086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x040110b0 chip=0x108110de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'GF110 [GeForce GTX 570]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
hdac0@pci0:1:0:1:	class=0x040300 card=0x040110b0 chip=0x0e0910de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'GF110 High Definition Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
xhci0@pci0:3:0:0:	class=0x0c0330 card=0x84881043 chip=0x10421b21 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ASMedia Technology Inc.'
    device     = 'ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
atapci0@pci0:5:0:0:	class=0x010185 card=0x84601043 chip=0x2362197b rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'JMicron Technology Corp.'
    device     = 'JMB362 SATA Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
xhci1@pci0:6:0:0:	class=0x0c0330 card=0x84881043 chip=0x10421b21 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ASMedia Technology Inc.'
    device     = 'ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib8@pci0:7:0:0:	class=0x060401 card=0x10801b21 chip=0x10801b21 rev=0x01 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'ASMedia Technology Inc.'
    device     = 'ASM1083/1085 PCIe to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
none2@pci0:8:2:0:	class=0x0c0010 card=0x81fe1043 chip=0x30441106 rev=0xc0 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'VT6306/7/8 [Fire II(M)] IEEE 1394 OHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = FireWire
ahci1@pci0:9:0:0:	class=0x010601 card=0x84771043 chip=0x91721b4b rev=0x11 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Marvell Technology Group Ltd.'
    device     = '88SE9172 SATA 6Gb/s Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
```

Thank you.


----------



## youngunix (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: First BSD Install: Can't Load/Install Graphics/Sound Dri*

It matters not, but it's NVIDIA GTX 570.
NVIDIA setup.
Sound setup.


----------

